# What does cum taste like



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Jun 28, 2018)

This is not a joke what the fuck does cum taste like


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 28, 2018)

It tastes the way bleach smells.  Unpleasant but tolerable if the pay is good.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 28, 2018)

jack off and taste it first hand.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jun 28, 2018)

Depends on the day and diet but usually like salt water.


----------



## Clintonberg (Jun 28, 2018)

Don't let a guy cum in your mouth if he eats a lot of vegetables.

Just saying.


----------



## Your Sexy Futa Sister (Jun 28, 2018)

Please help us @Ilovecum


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 28, 2018)

You don't really taste anything when you suck your own dick. Its a very strange thing.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 28, 2018)

Ask your mum


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 28, 2018)

It tastes like my ass.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 28, 2018)

Clintonberg said:


> Don't let a guy cum in your mouth if he eats a lot of vegetables.
> 
> Just saying.



you seem like an expert. What about ananas?


----------



## killmeme (Jun 28, 2018)

Like candy. Now open your mouth.


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jun 28, 2018)

These are the kind of topics that make life worth living.


----------



## CWCchange (Jun 28, 2018)

Salty coins and mi|k.


----------



## You Can't Sit With Us (Jun 28, 2018)

Like oyster but warmer.

Some men have hideous tasting cum tho


----------



## BoatBoy420 (Jun 28, 2018)

bad. i should eat better, not for health reasons. only for good cum.


----------



## Desire Lines (Jun 28, 2018)

if you eat pineapple it will be sweet


----------



## A Owl (Jun 28, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> you seem like an expert. What about ananas?



If pineapple:


----------



## I Exist (Jun 28, 2018)

As said before, pineapple and also mint will make it taste nicer.
Otherwise, it taste like seawater but less salty.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 28, 2018)

had no idea we had all these cum sommelier in here.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jun 28, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> had no idea we had all these cum sommelier in here.


I know right? It's good to know we are with people of taste that taste other people.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jun 28, 2018)

https://www.quora.com/What-does-semen-taste-like


----------



## SugarSnot (Jun 28, 2018)

Goes down salty.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Jun 28, 2018)

Tastes like Orange Fanta


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 28, 2018)

Kiss your mom on the lips and find out


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jun 28, 2018)

This is the most Kiwi Farms thread of all time.


----------



## You Can't Sit With Us (Jun 28, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> had no idea we had all these cum sommelier in here.


Cum U alumni here.

Graduated Magna Cum Laude, or Massive Cum Load as we call it here.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Jun 28, 2018)

Not as good as vaginal discharge


----------



## Gutpuke (Jun 28, 2018)

Like mayonnaise.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 28, 2018)

ATaxingWoman said:


> Not as good as vaginal discharge


My main man Wil Wheaton can testify to this being 100% correct


Spoiler


----------



## Cake Farts (Jun 28, 2018)

Warm salty mucus that’s a little more viscous. Sometimes it can be slightly bitter.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Jun 28, 2018)

Well it depends if it's a pozload and if it was received in a neghole...


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jun 28, 2018)

bags of sand


----------



## Power Strip (Jun 28, 2018)

It taste fine. I don't remember, it's been a while


----------



## Bassomatic (Jun 28, 2018)

Kiwi Farms never changes, and I'm thankful for that.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jun 28, 2018)

Kinda bitter.  Idk where the 'salty' idea comes from...or I've got weird tastebuds or something.

And it depends on the person.  And what they've been eating/drinking.  Probably wouldn't make a decent icepop, anyway.

:powerlevel::deviant:


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 28, 2018)

ATaxingWoman said:


> Not as good as vaginal discharge



ah, but you cant make babies with vaginal discharge.
cum-1  v.d.-0


----------



## Okkervils (Jun 28, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> It tastes the way bleach smells.



In my experience, this.


----------



## Russian Civil War (Jun 28, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> jack off and taste it first hand.


According to a Quora answer I read, the problem with tasting your own cum is that, as soon as you reach climax, you become repulsed by the idea and ditch it, probably smartly so.

I wouldn't know how that feels, however, because I'm not the sort of degenerate who touches himself at night.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 28, 2018)

Russian Civil War said:


> According to a Quora answer I read, the problem with tasting your own cum is that, as soon as you reach climax, you become repulsed by the idea and ditch it, probably smartly so.
> 
> I wouldn't know how that feels, however, because I'm not the sort of degenerate who touches himself at night.



either way, if you are degenerate enough to taste your own cum willingly, you have bigger problems to handle.
and with the number of women who dont like the taste of it, chances are it tastes mostly like shit, so you're not missing anything either way, or someone would have made an ice-cream flavour out of it.


----------



## Cokeisbetterthenpepsi (Jun 28, 2018)

like cum, probably


----------



## Dragon Face (Jun 28, 2018)

Normally, just like what bleach would smell like, yeah. 
But one person, his cum tasted like a spearmint. I am suspicious.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jun 28, 2018)

Admit it, you made this thread to rate everyone power level.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 28, 2018)

It depends on what the person is eating before they cum. Sometimes it tastes good, sometimes it tastes bad. TBH I never really noticed a strong flavor.
It's warm and thick and gooey though.


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 28, 2018)

WEW

FUCKING

DEVIANT :deviant:


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jun 28, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> It depends on what the person is eating before they cum. Sometimes it tastes good, sometimes it tastes bad. TBH I never really noticed a strong flavor.
> It's warm and thick and gooey though.



Ah, so Chris Chan was right all along.


----------



## The Public Domain (Jun 28, 2018)

I'd settle for "water mixed with a bit of flour" taste, at least in neutral days. The worse I've gotten through was very acidic, after shit rest and even shittier eating.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 28, 2018)

I knew this kid who would drink pineapple juice to make his cum taste sweeter for the girlfriend he didn't have.

He turned out to be gay...


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jun 28, 2018)

Like the smell of bleach, and for some reason it makes my tongue slightly numb.  Or it's the blowjob that makes my tongue numb.  When a guy drinks pineapple juice, it is slightly sweet.  When he eats a lot of bitter foods it takes like fucking hell just shat in your mouth.

Editing to add:

Some guys have really thick, almost sticky cum.  Some guys have very thin and fluid cum.  It's a crapshoot which you will get.  Just pray you don't get a guy who eats bitter stuff and that cums buckets of wallpaper paste.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 28, 2018)

You Can't Sit With Us said:


> Cum U alumni here.
> 
> Graduated Magna Cum Laude, or Massive Cum Load as we call it here.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 29, 2018)

What makes cum taste good and what makes cum taste bad:
https://www.lovense.com/sex-tips/taste-of-semen
The more you know. Take notes.


----------



## Russian Civil War (Jun 29, 2018)

You can detect diabetes by the taste your cum? The more you know.

In other words, shoot a load into your mouth, folks. It could save your life!


----------



## conky2600_da_robot (Jun 29, 2018)

like salty snot sometimes with a strong overtone like oysters are sometimes. so i've heard i mean.


----------



## Silly Voices (Jun 29, 2018)

Like a warm salty loogie


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jun 29, 2018)

Wow look at all these... _cum_miseurs.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 29, 2018)

Valiant said:


> Wow look at all these... _cum_miseurs.


I'd have rated this Islamic Content but I'll give you a Feels to assuage the deep, deep shame you must be feeling


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 29, 2018)

@cumrobbery where the fuck are you at? We need an expert here.


----------



## QB 290 (Jun 29, 2018)

This thread deserves halal


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 30, 2018)

How did not I come up with such a compromising thread?


----------

